# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  25 posts in any section? and then what

## teachme

so i need 25 posts in any forum? or does it have to be somewhere specific? and is commenting counted or no? 


thx

----------


## Kibble

I believe that they are loking for quality posts which demonstrate your knowledge of AAS. With that being said, head over to the "Questions and Answers", "Diet", "PCT" and "Workout Questions" threads. Start to get involved in the discussions there, and share some informative input. Before you know it, you will be good to go.

----------


## c-Z

I don't think it matters what section. I don't think admin has time to sit here and check...

OK he made 25 posts....
Looks at his posts. No good. 
Next Guy...

With the amount of people here.. I dont think so. I think once 25 posts gets hit. You are able. I can't see it that someone has to sit there and activate every account.

----------


## teachme

ya that would be dull. . of course- most jobs are dull. .

----------


## AcePowerZ

They do take time to check, so make sure your post are good post. I was warned for random posting when I first joined.

----------


## teachme

problem solved !

----------


## *Admin*

Your welcome...

----------

